# Not a new member.. but someone who hasn’t been on here for a looooooooong time!



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello all, I hope you're all keeping well!

I thought it was polite to do a quick post here seeing as I've not been on the forum for such a long time. I'll be selling my gear over the next week or so, as a break up in marriage is costing rather a lot!! I'd like it to go to a good home, so I thought here was the best place to start. I didn't want to go straight to posting up on classifieds as it seemed a bit cheeky.

Much love 🐭


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear that mate, tough thing to go through...Just some changes to the for sale area rules, you need to be *"active"*, which means having made 5 posts in the last 28 days.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Cheers Dave! I hope you're keeping well!

You can vouch for the roaster when it goes up with it being yours originally. Let's call it the 'development model'

Thanks for the info 👍


----------



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

Mouse, sorry to hear your news. There's a good community here who recognise quality coffee equipment and support you with a fair price. Let us know what you've got and we'll see you right 👍


----------



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

What roster have you got Mouse?


----------



## Folinho (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry to hear that 

Welcome back and good luck with the selling


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi Turnado, thanks!

it's a gene café with the dimmer mod that Dave designed/installed. It's had light use by myself since. The ability to fine tune and then repeat the same roast is amazing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Hi Turnado, thanks!
> 
> it's a gene café with the dimmer mod that Dave designed/installed. It's had light use by myself since. The ability to fine tune and then repeat the same roast is amazing.


 It has a 230V element fitted, so care needs to be taken to only over boost beyond 1200-1250W power draw in *very* cold weather (when roasting outside). It will of course roast well at the lowest UK voltage legally allowed.


----------

